# Some from the last couple of days.



## Bios. (Jul 15, 2012)

Had some sunshine the past couple of days and the insects are out again! I'm meant to be writing my masters thesis but I had to get out and take some photos!


Tried something a bit different using a magazine for the purple background and I really like it! Only managed 4 shots before she flew away, luckily two of them came out good.


#1



Miner Bee (Lasioglossum calceatum) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


#2



Miner Bee (Lasioglossum calceatum) by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


First zebra spider since I've had the MP-E! I've taken shots of them before but with the close focus distance of the MP-E it's another level of difficulty. Took me a couple of hours to get these shots. These guys do not stay still and are very persistent in whichever way they want to go. Got some nice poses but irritatingly only just out of focus. Getting on eye level with the MP-E is a bit of a nightmare!


#3



First jumper with the MP-E! by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


#4



First jumper with the MP-E! by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


and some dung flies making use of the nice weather.
#5



Mating Yellow Dung Flies by [[BIOSPHERE]], on Flickr


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dracaena (Jul 15, 2012)

I want that MP-E so bad! Nice pics!


----------



## Bios. (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine's only on loan, going to be heartbreaking giving it back!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 16, 2012)

Amazing colour and composition, number 5 is actually very nice as it has many textures


----------



## Aristoheliam (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow i love #2 and #5, amaazing!


----------



## Bios. (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## gargieya (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful pictures....love them !!!! Great work...


----------

